# arrière-salle



## petitglouton

Bonjour. Je suis romancier et je ne parle pas un mot d'Italien. J'ai une souci pour traduire une phrase.

Dans mon histoire, deux jeunes filles entrent dans un restaurant Italien. La scène se déroule pendant la coupe du monde 2010. Lorsque le serveur s'apprête à les installer dans la première partie du restaurant, le patron s'exclame :
"Installe-les dans l'arrière-salle ! [_Insulte_] ! Où crois-tu que je vais installer les supporters ?"

Je ne sais pas quelle est la meilleure traduction :
- Li installa nella stanza sul retro ! Idiota ! Dove credi che sto per installare i supporters ?
- Installali nella sala interna ! Idiota ! Dove credi che vado ad installare i supporters ?

Je suis donc à la recherche d'une traduction exacte et si possible non-littérale, qui colle davantage à la réalité  Je vous en serai reconnaissant.

Merci d'avance,

Ludwig.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Ludwig, et bienvenue sur le forum de WordReference !

Voici une proposition que je préférerais voir approuver par un véritable italophone : 
"Ma guarda, idiota! E i tifosi dove li sistemo, io? Fai accomodare le signore nella sala interna!". [J'ai inversé l'ordre des phases pour avoir l'invective en premier lieu, cela me paraît plus naturel]


----------



## petitglouton

Merci Matoupaschat 

En effet, l'invective est importante pour que cela paraisse naturel. J'espère qu'elle sera approuvée


----------



## Necsus

Bienvenue, Ludwig. Ciao, Matou.
Je dirais "Portale/sistemale/mettile a un tavolo/falle sedere nella sala interna, idiota! (Sennò) dove li metto i tifosi, secondo te?" 
Le patron n'a pas l'air d'être un gentilhomme, donc je suppose qu'il doit utilizer un langage parlé (_accomodare _est un peu formel). Et à mon avis il n'y a pas besoin d'inverser l'ordre des phrases, tu peux quand même mettre l'invective en premier lieu ("Idiota, portale...").


----------



## petitglouton

Merci  
Donc ça nous ferait par exemple :

Mettile a un tavolo sedere nella sala interna, idiota ! Sennò dove li metto i tifosi, secondo te ?

On m'a dit que "Stronzo" était assez courant. Qu'en pensez-vous par rapport à "Idiota" ?


----------



## Necsus

petitglouton said:


> Merci
> Donc ça nous ferait par exemple :
> 
> Mettile (ou _sistemale_, pour éviter la répétition) a un tavolo sedere nella sala interna, idiota ! Sennò dove li metto i tifosi, secondo te ?
> 
> On m'a dit que "Stronzo" était assez courant. Qu'en pensez-vous par rapport à "Idiota" ?


Non,  stronzo n'est pas justifié, à mon avis.


----------



## petitglouton

Oki. Merci beaucoup, je vais donc prendre ta phrase 

Sistemale a un tavolo nella sala interna, idiota ! Sennò dove li metto i tifosi, secondo te ?

Je vous remercie tous. Je reviendrai sur ce forum si un jour j'en ai besoin. Cet italien est un personnage récurrent mais c'est la première fois que le faire parler en Italien apportait quelque chose 

A bientôt

Ludwig.


----------



## Necsus

Be', buon lavoro, allora!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus,
J'avais oublié un détail : si les deux filles entrent dans un restaurant _italien_, on n'est pas en Italie et elles ne comprennent pas ce que le patron dit...


----------



## petitglouton

Grazie Necsus 

Matoupaschat, c'est le but  Elles sont en France pourchassés depuis la Suisse par des tueurs Allemands, elle se réfugient en Subdavie (pays imaginaire européen), elle vont dans un restaurant Italien, croisent un gangster Jamaïcain... Elles baignent dans les langues étrangères pendant une bonne partie du Roman.


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Necsus,
> J'avais oublié un détail : si les deux filles entrent dans un restaurant _italien_, on n'est pas en Italie et elles ne comprennent pas ce que le patron dit...


Ciao, Matou. Eh sì, altrimenti dopo il trattamento riservato loro dal patron andrebbero sicuramente a cercare un altro ristorante. Magari non italiano.


----------



## petitglouton

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Matou. Eh sì, altrimenti dopo il trattamento riservato loro dal patron andrebbero sicuramente a cercare un altro ristorante. Magari non italiano.



Non, ça reste une vraie salle de restauration. Il y a deux salles. Une arrière-salle et une salle avec la partie bar.

(J'ai essayé de faire ma réponse en Italien, mais je doute que l'aide d'Internet soit toujours correcte)


----------



## Necsus

Et alors je vais essayer de te repondre en français.  
Je voulait dire que si le filles comprennent ce que le patron a dit, elles _vont _certainement chercer un autre restaurant.


----------



## petitglouton

Oui j'avais compris  Google translate est un grand copain. Mais en tant que client, ça ne me dérange pas d'être installé dans une autre salle plutôt que la première du moment que j'y mange bien. Et un bon restaurant Italien tenu par des Italiens, c'est extraordinairement délicieux !

correction : "elles vont" tout simplement.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Necsus

Merci et bonne soirée a toi.


----------

